# Some studio tips and tricks?



## kwok (Apr 2, 2017)

Hey guys! I'm doing my first studio shoot in a month and I want to get as much info as possible on the use of studio lighting! 

I want to go for a looks like these, can anyone give me some tips on where to set up lighting for each of these and what kind etc? do I need the flash or just the lamp? Also, what kind of editing should I do to get these bright looks and clean shots? 
View attachment 137437 View attachment 137438 View attachment 137439 View attachment 137440

Thanks in advance!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 2, 2017)

Well this is a pretty easy look to go for:



 
Your attachments didn't.

Here is one tip for you.  Buy this, have it shipped overnight since you only have a month and read it.


----------



## KmH (Apr 2, 2017)

When are they going to finish developing that pill we can take to get instant knowledge.
They been working on it for well over 50 years now.

Visit TPF's  Guidelines and Rules page.


> * You agree to only post images and/or other material to which you have exclusive copyright, or permission from the copyright holder that you are able to present to TPF Staff. Under no circumstances will any instance of copyright infringement be tolerated.



An online community populated by amateur, advanced amateur, professional, and ex-professional, photographers tends to be pretty sensitive to un-authorized use of other's photographs - copyright infringement. So it may be best that the attachments _didn't_ load.


----------



## Designer (Apr 2, 2017)

All of these shots appear to have been lighted using one light nearly straight on.  Nothing "artful".

Yes, you use a flash, not continuous lighting.

I'm not very knowledgable about editing, but it is very straightforward.  No weird stuff.


----------

